# 2014 Cruze Diesel starting issues



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

Today I backed my car onto ramps, mind you it started just fine before doing so. I then installed a new splash shield plastic nut since one had stripped out on the inside. After doing so however my cars idle was real rough and would not restart without bogging back out. So I dropped off the ramps hoping it was just a angle issue. But to no avail would it stay started. It attempts to but bogs out. After a couple failed starts it shows on the DIC Service side detection followed by Service stabilitrak followed by Service traction control. I have no idea what those would have to do with it starting so I dropped the fuel filter to make sure their was no gelling and reinstalled only to continue with the same issue. I’d like to avoid the dealership but I’m looking for someone who has may have had the same issues and what it could be. It was just fine before doing something so minor it’s impossible to believe it’s related.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Not saying this is your fix but if it were me I’d start by pulling both battery cables, thoroughly cleaning clamps and anodes then reinstall being certain to check for good contact and tightness. 

Often those error messages are related to bad battery cable, loose connection or low battery charge.

After that, time to look at wheel speed sensors and connections or visit the dealer.


----------

